# Mario Kart for the Wii - rarer than rocking horse poop?



## pootle (May 22, 2008)

I'm buying my lovely fella a Wii on Saturday (and getting myself the Wii fit) and 1st choice for the other game has to be Mario Kart. However, from a cursory glance on line, it would appear to be out of stock in lots of places.

Have nintendo naffed up the supply of this game or summat? If I can't get Mario Kart, I'm thinking of getting Super Paper Mario for him instead. Any good?  

Whilst I'm here, if anyone knows of any shops with good bundle deals, can you holla? Even better if it's a shop with Mario Kart!  

ta!


----------



## bmd (May 22, 2008)

Super Pooper Mario is very good, if he likes platformy type games.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 22, 2008)

pootle said:


> I'm buying my lovely fella a Wii on Saturday (and getting myself the Wii fit) and 1st choice for the other game has to be Mario Kart. However, from a cursory glance on line, it would appear to be out of stock in lots of places.
> 
> Have nintendo naffed up the supply of this game or summat? If I can't get Mario Kart, I'm thinking of getting Super Paper Mario for him instead. Any good?
> 
> ...




I got mine from Toys'R'us as it was the only place that had them here in Enfield.

They may be worth a try as they are not the first stop for games for most people.


----------



## pootle (May 22, 2008)

I got it on the 1st attempt! Was walking past Zavvi in the Bloomsbury Centre and popped in on the off chance, and got the last one out of 4 that had been delivered this morning.

Got the wii and mario kart for £200.  Not a cheap lunchtime for me!


----------



## moomoo (May 27, 2008)

I can't find one anywhere and I need one for the boy's birthday on 16th June. 

If anyone sees it in stock, can they let me know please!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I can't find one anywhere and I need one for the boy's birthday on 16th June.
> 
> If anyone sees it in stock, can they let me know please!



Play.com has them for 45-50, Amazon has them from 37,  and eBay has them from 30...


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

You star!  Play were sold out and I hadn't looked on Amazon but they had stock. 

Thank you so much!  The boy will be made up.


----------

